
A Great Alternative to an NDA? - thegrossprofit
http://geniusarmour.com
======
thegrossprofit
Preparing for a formal launch here soon, but wanted to get some feedback on
this from you guys. Any and all thoughts ( even if they hurt my feelings ) are
"appreciated". If you want to sign up and give it a go, I trust you're smart
enough to figure out how ;)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I am just thinking that if I wanted lots of people's secret plans or ideas, I
would totally set up a cloud service such as this, because then people who
bought my marketing page would totally just... upload their secrets, right to
my server.

Or, in friendlier terms: You probably should have more on your front page that
indicates why you should be trusted with this information. What kind of
liability do you have?

Speaking of trust, I find this horrifically questionable: "Finally an NDA
without the hassle. I wish I had this years ago!" \- @thegrossprofit

Are you providing a testimonial of your own product?

Finally, a technical comment, on Microsoft Edge (1607 build), if you visit the
signup page, it flashes the screen white a lot.

